# Just Started Driving - Any Advice?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is she a show horse? I ask because harness horses in the show ring really don't usually know how to steer, they just follow the rail. If you want to learn to steer, you will have to get them to let you drive out of the arena. 

Are you in a Jerald cart that sits low to the ground, so you are looking at the horse's tail? If you are, you will really like getting to drive a cart where you sit up and look over the horse!!

Fun, isn't it? 

Nancy


----------



## Diamond Sutcliff (Nov 27, 2012)

greentree said:


> Is she a show horse? I ask because harness horses in the show ring really don't usually know how to steer, they just follow the rail. If you want to learn to steer, you will have to get them to let you drive out of the arena.
> 
> Are you in a Jerald cart that sits low to the ground, so you are looking at the horse's tail? If you are, you will really like getting to drive a cart where you sit up and look over the horse!!
> 
> ...


I think she is. I remember my instructor saying something about that. 

I'm a reenactor, and the place I work can no longer support animals. We used to have someone bring his Belgians Fritz and Frank to drive loads of visitors around the woods, and I got so sit up with the driver while these massive sweeties pulled everyone around. So it was kind of the same thing.

Yep. If that's what a Jerlad cart is, then I drive one. It's so low, and yet I'm still to short to get in without pole vaulting in.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, agree with the bigger cart... I've been day dreaming of my meadowbrook hitting the road someday... Good luck to you! driving is very addictive pretty soon before you know it you have a couple carts and more bits of harness than you know what to do with. Im new too but, I feel like I've found where I belong corney as it sounds. Everyone I've spoken with who drive are all so nice and helpful.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Have fun! I just went to my first driving show with a Saddlebred. Let's just say he was like a different horse going into the arena! 

Steering isn't too much of a problem in the show ring... Just make sure you can change direction and back up (depending on the class).


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Congrats. on your new adventure. I would love to see some photos of you and your horse driving.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

greentree said:


> Is she a show horse? I ask because harness horses in the show ring really don't usually know how to steer, they just follow the rail. If you want to learn to steer, you will have to get them to let you drive out of the arena.
> 
> Are you in a Jerald cart that sits low to the ground, so you are looking at the horse's tail? If you are, you will really like getting to drive a cart where you sit up and look over the horse!!
> 
> ...


She says it was a gig so I am guessing pleasure driving. Nice turnout by the way.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! I figured since she is not in the US, she may have another name for the cart. 

Pictures would be awesome!!

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My gig is from Europe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

